# 2017 Gator Season



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 20, 2017)

Just a few pics from this weekends gator hunt :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Johnny (Aug 20, 2017)

wow - AWESOME !!
*THANK YOU* for ridding our waterways of these nuisance animals !!
just the other day, a lady was walking her golden retriever near the lake's edge
and her poor puppy was snatched right out of the leash.... happens every year here.



.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 21, 2017)

Johnny said:


> wow - AWESOME !!
> *THANK YOU* for ridding our waterways of these nuisance animals !!
> just the other day, a lady was walking her golden retriever near the lake's edge
> and her poor puppy was snatched right out of the leash.... happens every year here.
> ...




I recall playing at a public course in Florida where they advised us to abandon the ball and take a free drop if any ball got near a water hazard. Crazy!


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm still waiting for some gator crocs for my feet....[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 24, 2017)

Jim said:


> I'm still waiting for some gator crocs for my feet....[emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------

